# [VirtualBox Gentoo Guest] HalD ne démarre pas.

## 404_crazy

Salut à tous,

Cette semaine j'ai eu un peut de temps perdu (formation qualité...) donc je me suis dit tien je vais installer une petite gentoo sur ma VBOX pour maquetter mes nouvelles station cliente... 

Tous c'est très bien passé mais quand j'ai voulut lancé hald => fail, donc forcement quand je lance XDM je n'ais ni clavier ni souris...

dans mon make.conf j'ai bien mis INPUT_DEVICES= "virtualbox evdev"....et j'ai installer les guest additions et les driver input et video.

Mais il doit encore y avoir un détail qui m'échappe, avez vous des idées ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

